# New Default Theme



## Semper Fidelis

I've changed the default theme for the PuritanBoard to the Metro Fluid theme. It is a modern, responsive theme. I realize some might like the old themes (and they're still available) but I've added variants of the Metro theme in different color combinations for a more modern look and feel. If you want it to be responsive then choose the Fluid theme, otherwise select the Metro variant without the fluid theme name.


----------



## ZackF

Looks good. Freaked me out for a second though. Thanks for your continued hard work on the forum.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

I am definitely freeaked out. This change is akin to making changes to the WCF. Lol j/k


----------



## Semper Fidelis

The Golden theme looks pretty cool.


----------



## Edward

I think I'll stick with "PuritanBoard". Seems a little easier on my eyes.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Edward said:


> I think I'll stick with "PuritanBoard". Seems a little easier on my eyes.



I kind of pegged you as a purple kind of guy.


----------



## TheOldCourse

I like it, but is there anyway to move the "Latest Posts" box back to the top of the page? That's usually the first thing I look for when I come on.


----------



## arapahoepark

Top right says today's posts, Chris.


----------



## TheOldCourse

arap said:


> Top right says today's posts, Chris.



Right but that's a whole different page and an additional button to press, I like to be efficient in my browsing  The box is something I can check at a quick glance.


----------



## Edward

Semper Fidelis said:


> I kind of pegged you as a purple kind of guy.



Not since I started taking blood pressure medication.


----------



## Ryan J. Ross

I'm glad the "What's New" is back at the top left. I was lost earlier today. Who was saying what to whom, where, and when? I don't like doing all that work on the Sabbath.


----------



## TheOldCourse

Thanks for moving it back! Hopefully it doesn't bug others but I certainly appreciate having it up there.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

A wonderful update, Rich! I wonder of it is just my use of Chrome or a 3200 x 1800 pixel resolution laptop that shows a less than dark contrast between black and white with the Metro B & W Fluid theme:


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> A wonderful update, Rich! I wonder of it is just my use of Chrome or a 3200 x 1800 pixel resolution laptop that shows a less than dark contrast between black and white with the Metro B & W Fluid theme:
> 
> View attachment 4205



EDIT: Tried it with IE and about the same although text seems more darker. Might just be my hi-rez laptop. Thank goodness for the Hacker Vision and/or Deluminate extensions.


----------



## bookslover

Text looks dinkier and the light blue makes my 62-year-old eyes work too hard. Sigh...


----------



## Andres

Semper Fidelis said:


> If you want it to be responsive then choose the Fluid theme, otherwise select the Metro variant without the fluid theme name.



Sorry, dumb question, but what do you mean by "be responsive"? What will be different between fluid and regular themes. Thank you for you labors on the board.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

bookslover said:


> Text looks dinkier and the light blue makes my 62-year-old eyes work too hard. Sigh...



Are you sighing because your hand lacks the strength to move to the bottom of the screen and select a theme that works for your eyes?



Andres said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want it to be responsive then choose the Fluid theme, otherwise select the Metro variant without the fluid theme name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, dumb question, but what do you mean by "be responsive"? What will be different between fluid and regular themes. Thank you for you labors on the board.
Click to expand...


Responsive means that the page expands or shrinks to the amount of screen width.


----------



## Elizabeth

Semper Fidelis said:


> Are you sighing because your hand lacks the strength to move to the bottom of the screen and select a theme that works for your eyes?



Thanks for pointing this out...I had no idea it was down there...that's handy.


----------



## Unoriginalname

Semper Fidelis said:


> Are you sighing because your hand lacks the strength to move to the bottom of the screen and select a theme that works for your eyes?



I am glad you said that because I was having my Presbyterian aversion to change and was panicking trying to figure out how to go back to the old way.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Thanks for all your high-quality tech work on the board, Rich!


----------



## Edward

bookslover said:


> Text looks dinkier and the light blue makes my 62-year-old eyes work too hard. Sigh...



Try "Puritan Board" for the display. Text is much darker, and the white is not as bright. Then hit "CTRL +" a couple of times to increase the text size....

I'm glad we've been given choices on the displays so both the youngsters and those of us who are 'middle aged' can have good options.


----------



## Nicholas Perella

Semper Fidelis said:


> I've changed the default theme for the PuritanBoard to the Metro Fluid theme. It is a modern, responsive theme. I realize some might like the old themes (and they're still available) but I've added variants of the Metro theme in different color combinations for a more modern look and feel. If you want it to be responsive then choose the Fluid theme, otherwise select the Metro variant without the fluid theme name.



I really love not just the color and template change, but the different options seem easier to access. Thanks for your work.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Totally awesome. Love the new look.


----------



## Edward

Semper Fidelis said:


> I kind of pegged you as a purple kind of guy.



I may have missed the point of your post. I didn't run across this article until today:

"Various shades of Purple are being tested as it seems to be universally thought of as a color of friendship."
Police to use purple uniforms to "soften image" - Call the Cops


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Edward said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of pegged you as a purple kind of guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have missed the point of your post. I didn't run across this article until today:
> 
> "Various shades of Purple are being tested as it seems to be universally thought of as a color of friendship."
> Police to use purple uniforms to "soften image" - Call the Cops
Click to expand...


I was actually thinking of the Purple theme.

BTW, I bumped the default font up a bit for readability. So far, I'm finding Golden to be very readable. I have Stargardt's so low contrast and small letters are hard on me too.


----------



## Ed Walsh

Hi,

I have lost all the recent posts that used to be at the top of the page. I sometimes see them for a split second; then they vanish. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Physeter

It will take a little fiddling around to find the theme I like.


----------



## MarieP

The eye at the top of the screen is just plain spooky!

And it does not work well in low resolution...will try out a new theme!

UPDATE: Changed back to PuritanBoard. None of the fluid ones work for low resolution, FYI.


----------



## nicnap

Looks great! I'm out of town, so I'm using my iPad; when I opened up the PB this morning & saw this I thought it was the Bert update yet.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

Loving the Metro red fluid. Works well with my 17 inch monitor.


----------



## SRoper

I love the Metro Red Fluid theme as well. Looks great on mobile as well (and I'm glad to see the Tapatalk popup is gone)! My only suggestion is I don't think the blue in the default theme provides quite enough contrast. Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## SRoper

Actually I have another suggestion. Maybe it is time to update the favicon with the new Puritanboard Westminster Abbey logo? It would have to be simplified for the scale.


----------



## fredtgreco

I also like the look but would like the blue metro fluid to be a darker blue for more contrast.


----------



## Hamalas

Thanks for all your hard work Rich! Question though: under the "latest posts" box it will tell me the name of the thread and then on the far right it lists the most recent contributor to the thread but it no longer tells me how many comments are on that thread. Any idea of how I can get that feature back?


----------



## Kaj

It's great. Thanks for the good work. The Lord bless you!


----------

